# 5dmkIII Mac Os Lion LR4.2 tethered issues



## acc311 (Nov 30, 2012)

I finally was able to upgrade from my 60d to the impressive 5D mark III.... but, I hit the first bump in the road, I was unable to shoot tethered, using the same software/hardware combination I had been using with my 60D.

LR4.2 recognizes the camera and reads the settings from it, but as soon as the shot is taken, the programs and the camera freeze and, go into this endless cycle indicating that is reading/writing the file. The only way to unlock the system is by shutting down the camera and unplugging the connection to the computer. I've also tried EOS Utility with the same result.

I've read some post and googled the issue, and have found no clear answer to it, other than trying Capture One software, which I'm not willing to buy.

Does anyone know of other options or software/driver that I could be missing?

Software/Hardware set up:

MacBook Pro 8gb ram
Mac OS X 10.7.5

LR 4.2
ACR 7.2

EOS Utility 2.12.0
DPP 3.12.41


----------



## SGMPHOTO (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, this is the first time that I've come across someone having exactly the same issue. I sent my camera to canon and they spent a week attempting to fix it and sent it back to me in the same condition. It tethered fine for a couple of hours, then it started again ( back to square one). Canon was quite oblivious to the issue. I sent it back to them AGAIN and now they are sending me a new camera. Has the issue been resolved on your end?


----------



## dkyeah (Dec 16, 2012)

I had the exact same problem with my 5DMKIII until LR 4.3 was released. I now can finally use my 5DMKIII tethered to my laptop without any issue.

It won't work with EOS Utility though, even with the latest version (2.12.3) :-\


----------



## ereka (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm still on Snow Leopard, but have similar problems shooting with 5DMkIII tethered via LR4. 

However, tethering via EOS Utility on the whole works quite well for me - does this indicate an issue with EOS Utility running on Lion i.e. as opposed to Snow Leopard?

Also, Adobe claims to have fixed the issue with the LR4.3 release, but I still have the same problem shooting tethered with LR4.3 - maybe they fixed it for the Lion OS but not for Snow Leopard?

Going by our collective experiences, all of these issues appear to be due to software incompatibility and nothing to do with the camera body?

One reason I'm reluctant to 'upgrade' on impulse when software updates become available i.e. there are often unforeseen consequences.

NB: regarding Capture One, I was under the impression that it does not support Canon or Nikon cameras for tethered shooting.


----------



## SGMPHOTO (Dec 16, 2012)

Dkyeah,

So LR4.3 is providing stable tethering? Have you given it extensive testing? When I got my camera back from the canon repair center it worked fine in LR4.2 for about an hour (maybe 80 shots) until the freezing began. 

Thanks for your response. 

On the previous note , capture one pro is an excellent tethering software but they can't keep up with any updates. So there pretty much useless to rely on. It won't work with any cannon cameras.


----------



## dkyeah (Dec 17, 2012)

@SGMPhoto: 
So far LR4.3 seems to be what works best when using my 5DMKIII tethered. EOS Utility (2.12.3) will freeze after 2-3 pictures, LR4.2 after 4-5pictures and I can't get it to work with Capture One 7.
I shot about 100 pictures without experiencing any slow down or problem. I didn't give it a thorough and extensive testing as I didn't have any shooting this past weekend. I'll try again this week on a shooting/real-world situation and let you know how it went.

For info, my laptop is a MacBook Pro running on OSX Lion (10.8.2). I also own a 7D which works perfectly tethered with either EOS Utility or LR.


----------



## SGMPHOTO (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you Dkyeah,

I appreciate your feedback


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2012)

Why tether with LR4.X when the Canon utilities do a much better job, and actually let you remotely control the camera, change the settings, focus and view the image live on your screen before capturing the image?
You can set Canon Utilities to send images to a LR watched folder, or to just send them directly to lightroom and open it to edit them.


----------



## SGMPHOTO (Dec 17, 2012)

You're absolutely right about that. But the Canon utility is freezing intermittently while tethering. Are you using mountain lion?


----------



## SGMPHOTO (Dec 20, 2012)

I just got my replacement from Canon. Everything seems to be running smooth within Lightroom 4.3

I shot exactly 164 images while tethered and it only froze up one time (although the Mark II never freezes). I hope it was just a coincidence. How are things On your end DK?


----------



## dkyeah (Jan 1, 2013)

Totally forgotten about the tethering… I did my last shootings with my laptop and so didn't use the tethering. I got used to it since I have had my 5D MKIII.
I'll definitely give it another shot in the next few weeks and will let you know about how it's going.


----------



## SGMPHOTO (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive been shooting with it and its still freezing up but only one shot at a time. I turn off the camera, restart Lightroom and move on. Its allot better then it was before but far from perfect. Im scared to update mac OSX and Im scared to update Canon utility. WTF


----------



## SGMPHOTO (Jan 17, 2013)

Phaseone's Capture One Pro 7.2 is brilliant. All problems solved. Although it takes them quite a while to catch up with the updates they finally got their act together. It provides full control of the camera, live view functions, and ultrafast tether transfer. I have done extensive experimental testing in house and all seems to be running smoothly. I'm using it on my first photo shoot tomorrow in the a.m. and will post on my experience.


----------



## SGMPHOTO (Jan 17, 2013)

Capture One Pro 7.2 Is hands down the best on-site tethering software!


----------



## dkyeah (Jan 24, 2013)

I just shot an editorial project yesterday. I did the whole thing with my 5DMKIII tethered and had no problem.

I did half of the shoot tethered to Lightroom and the other part tethered to Canon EOS Utility. Both installed in their most recent versions on a MacBook Pro running OSX Lion – which was updated the day before the shoot. So everything was updated.

I shot about 350-400 pictures in total that day. I didn't experience any camera freeze, software crash or any other kind of trouble. Everything worked like a charm! Finally 


Glad Capture One 7 also works. I tried it a few weeks back and I couldn't even get the camera to be recognized by the software… But well, now that EOS Utility seems to eventually work I won't bother using any other software (except for LR from times to times depending on the work I'm actually doing).


----------

